# Barclaya longifolia pics



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

In order to publish an article about _Barclaya longifolia_ a Turkish aquarium magazine is looking for high resolution pictures of this plant. Anyone who can help with his/her pictures will be greatly appreciated.


----------

